# My deck is about done.



## Marie5656 (Jul 2, 2019)

*Just need to finish the trim and the steps.  And fix the area around it.  Next year I want to do some landscaping, after the deck is stained.  Maybe a couple shrubs.  Flower box or something?  What do you think? That side of the house gets sun all day.

 *


----------



## sjm1027 (Jul 2, 2019)

Your deck looks great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

It looks very nice Marie, and some flowers or shrubs are always a plus!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks great, Marie!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

I can't really tell, @Marie5656 , it may be the camera angle, but it looks crooked. What kind of wood is it? There will be railings, right?  I can't wait to see it finished and planted.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 2, 2019)

@RadishRose  It is not crooked.  My hand shook a bit as I took the pics.  Yes, there will be railings. It is regular lumber.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Fab!! Once it's all stained and got some pretty planters around it, maybe match the blue...it'll look lovely!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> @RadishRose  It is not crooked.  My hand shook a bit as I took the pics.  Yes, there will be railings. It is regular lumber.


Thanks Marie, that explains it. It's gonna be great


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 2, 2019)

*I am thinking also of putting up a bird feeder. For those of you that have them, where would be a good place to put it, that would be easy for me to reach from the deck in the winter?  I am thinking behind it.  If you look on the left edge of the picture, there is a tree.  I am trying to be considerate of the guy who mows my lawn for me, he has a riding mower.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 2, 2019)

That looks really nice. Having sun all day will be nice for flowers. I like the type of planter that goes over the railing and hangs down. Usually metal with an insert that you fill with soil. Maybe a Shepard's hook attached in the corner would work for a bird feeder. If you got a double you could also have a hanging basket on one side. Maybe the people who are finishing the deck  could just drill a little hole in the corner so you could drop the Shepards hook into it on the deck floor and  then secure the pole to the top of the railing with strong cord of some sort. 

The men probably would also have a better idea of how to put the hook in place.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 2, 2019)

@Ruth n Jersey   thanks for the suggestion.  I was thinking about the shepherd's hook.  How sturdy are they??


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 2, 2019)

Marie,they are very sturdy and of course come in different price ranges. The one problem I have with mine is that they have a tendency to lean. That's why it would be best to secure it to the deck railing. A bird feeder would be much lighter than a heavy  basket of flowers so it naturally would lean to one side. A single hook would do the same thing. You have to compensate for the weight of what you are hanging. They also last a long time and a can of spray paint makes them look as good as new.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2019)

Very nice Maria. It’s coming along great. 
I’d get hangers and put up hanging baskets. You could have a few of them. Then when the flowers are finished in the fall you could use the same hangers to put up your bird feeders. The birds will come back every year.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Just need to finish the trim and the steps.  And fix the area around it.  Next year I want to do some landscaping, after the deck is stained.  Maybe a couple shrubs.  Flower box or something?  What do you think? That side of the house gets sun all day.
> 
> View attachment 71629 View attachment 71630*



Looks, GREAT Marie... Great Job... Is it 8X8?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2019)

@mike4lorie  you have a good eye. Yes it is 8 x 8.  Just the right size for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

Marie, my feeders are in my trees... . 2 of them with the nuts and feed for the small birds like blue tits etc  are in feeder protected cages ( from squirrels , pigeons, and starlings) 

The dish on the chain is for water ... !!

We also have a water fountain in the garden where the wood pigeons and collared doves drink









I think the Staff idea , is a good one for you, but I suggest you get feeders with cages to protect from squirrels...


----------



## Ronni (Jul 3, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am thinking also of putting up a bird feeder. For those of you that have them, where would be a good place to put it, that would be easy for me to reach from the deck in the winter?  I am thinking behind it.  If you look on the left edge of the picture, there is a tree.  I am trying to be considerate of the guy who mows my lawn for me, he has a riding mower.*



Marie, keep in mind that wherever you put the feeder there will be bird poop    If it's hanging anywhere over the deck, just know that will be part of your maintenance.  That said, I love the idea.  It's so nice to sit on our back porch and watch the birds.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2019)

Looks nice Marie.on our deck, I had the solar lights mounted on each corner and the step entrance. It look nice at night. Some folks light up their steps with rope lights. Much easier to see.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

@Ronni , we don't find that at all about the Bird poop near the feeders. We have a large garden, and a lot of birds who visit. The little birds feed on the hanging feeders, and the Pigeons hoover up the droppings, but they don't poop anywhere near the feeders... they'll fly on to the roof of the darn house and poop on there...  but really never near the feeders.

I've just taken these pics a few minutes ago to show...


----------

